# صناعة الراحة والنوكا



## maidi (16 أبريل 2007)

هل من أحد يعطيني المعلومات عن كيفية تصنيع الراحة والنوكا ؟ مع التجهيزات المطلوبة ، وشكراً لمســـاعدتكم


----------



## aammoorraa (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم انا العبد لله عندي المعلومات عن عناعة الراحة و النوكا
و خاصة اللااحة لانني اعمل بها منذ حوالي 4 سنوات مع اشخاص يعلون بها منذ حوالي 30 سنة
فماذا تريد ان تعرف 
aammoorraa1990***********


----------



## aammoorraa (27 نوفمبر 2008)

aammoorraa قال:


> اخي الكريم انا العبد لله عندي المعلومات عن عناعة الراحة و النوكا
> و خاصة اللااحة لانني اعمل بها منذ حوالي 4 سنوات مع اشخاص يعلون بها منذ حوالي 30 سنة
> فماذا تريد ان تعرف
> aammoorraa1990***********


----------



## بشار احمد ناجي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اذا في امكانية تشرحنا صناعة النوكيا والالات اللازمة


----------



## بشار احمد ناجي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخي الكريم اذا في امكانية تشرحنا صناعة النوكا والالات اللازمة*​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن نعرف كيف صناعة الراحه


----------



## aammoorraa (5 يناير 2009)

*اعتذر عن الغياب*

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام اعت1ر عن الغياب الطويل ولكن كان عندي اسباب اجبرتني على ذلك
ام بانسبة لصناعة النوكا فهي تحتاج لحراق هكذا نسميه بسوريا و هو عبارة عن شكل دئري مبني من القرميد تشتعل النار بجنبه و تولد حرارة عالية 
وهي تحتاج الى السكر و القطر و عطر حسب الرغبة متل الموز و التفاح وووو
ولن اتكلم عن عيارها الن لاني لست متاكد جدا منها حتى ما يصير خطا معك انشاء الله المرة الجاي اكتبها
و بالنسبة للاخ اللي بسال عن صناعة الراحة لها انوا كتيرة اذا بتريد حدد النوع الي بدك تعرفه ولكم جزيل الشكر
ارجو ذكر موكن كل شخص يسال عن الموضوع من اجل التعاون ويفيدني بالشرح حسب ما بحبها بلده لانه الطلبات اللي تصنع للعراق غير سورية و غير السعودية وو
شكرا لكم


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

شيء جميل جدا !!

اود معرفه التفاصيل ^^


----------

